# my plants and wish list



## youngslipper (Apr 4, 2015)

Here are the plants I currently have

Paphiopeilum

Paphiopedilum Leeanum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh
Paphiopedilum maudiae
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum

Phragmipedium

Phragmipedium Wossner super Grande
Phragmipedium Sedenii

Here are those on my wish list

Paphiopedilum

-Paph. parishii
-Paph. gigantifolium
-Paph. micranthum

Phragmipedium

-Phrag. pearcei
-Phrag. Sorcerer's apprentice
-Phrag. besseae

Mexipedium

-Mex xerophyticum

As for the Cyripediums and selenipediums, I have doubt that I will ever find them for sale here in south africa


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Apr 4, 2015)

I could get you Cypripedium if you wanted.


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Apr 4, 2015)

This is one friend's availability list.

EDIT: Not uploading. You will have to email me at [email protected] if you want to get anything from me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice lists.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice start!


----------



## youngslipper (Apr 6, 2015)

I ordered paph parishii but will only come in july di to them being out of stock. And i already asked my source for Phrag. pearcei, Phrag. Sorceres apprentice and the Mexipedium if they still have in stock


----------

